# Reggie Miller?



## Dragnsmke1 (Jul 29, 2002)

Reggie on the radar? No way of knowing how serious it is yet, but Reggie Miller could be a candidate for the Mavericks' vacant roster spot. 

Owner Mark Cuban brought up Miller's name before Monday's game against the Hawks. The former Indiana Pacers star is the No. 1 3-point shooter in NBA history. He retired after the 2004-05 season, but remains in excellent physical shape. 

And joining the Mavericks would give him the chance to do about the only thing he never did in his illustrious career – win a championship. 

Avery Johnson said he and president of basketball operations Donnie Nelson have been discussing options for the open spot, but are not close to any decisions. 

Miller currently is a member of TNT's broadcast team.


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

:eek8:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

WOW.

He would definitely open the floor up though, wouldn't he? Can you imagine Miller, Dirk, and Terry on the perimeter? Who do you run at?

Problem with that of course, is who's your low-post presence - Damp? Stack? :whistling:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

:jawdrop:


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

I'd love this. Reggie is my second favorite player all time and him on my favorite team would be awsome.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

this would make me more sick than payton and malone signing with the lakers, in part because i like reggie right now. i do not want to see him on the mavs. the mere thought enrages me


----------



## kamego (Dec 29, 2003)

Reggie isn't coming back... Pippen I can see but Reggie will continue to be on TNT


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

wth? Was it a cigarette i smoked a few minutes ago?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:jawdrop: He's 41...


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Reggie's fine on TNT. We don't need him anyway.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Reggie's fine on TNT. We don't need him anyway.


It would help us to have him and finish the season, gives more rest time for our players.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> wth? Was it a cigarette i smoked a few minutes ago?


We don't need to know what you are smoking......
:lol:


:joke:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I thought I smelled something...:chill:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

xray said:


> I thought I smelled something...:chill:


edward.....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

ha this hapenning would actually make me happy, we would have another legit shooter in our team.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> It would help us to have him and finish the season, gives more rest time for our players.


Just like Pau at Center would help, right?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Just like Pau at Center would help, right?


Dre.. that's just childish. good thing we have three mods.. if you don't agree with my opinions then just say so, there is no need for responses like that. << How many times do i have to tell you that?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

t1no said:


> << How many times do i have to tell you that?


That's one...:biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Dre.. that's just childish. good thing we have three mods.. if you don't agree with my opinions then just say so, there is no need for responses like that. << How many times do i have to tell you that?


I disagree with that! :biggrin:

At least you still got xray....

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

:joke:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

:lol:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> At least you still got xray....
> 
> :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:
> 
> :joke:


Not sure... that avatar is giving me doubts.



edwardcyh said:


> I disagree with that! :biggrin:


You don't think getting Miller will give our starters more rest? or are you talking about something else?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> Not sure... that avatar is giving me doubts.


xray is just *TOO COOL*....


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> Dre.. that's just childish. good thing we have three mods.. if you don't agree with my opinions then just say so, there is no need for responses like that. << How many times do i have to tell you that?


I didn't know calling you out for what I percieve as infatuation with big names is particularly childish. Why would Reggie leave the booth and unretire just to give Jerry Stackhouse some extra rest? I'm sure there's a decent swingman on the market that makes more sense.

And I don't know why you think you have to parent me...but I haven't made a questionable post to you in a long while. I don't know where this is coming from :uhoh:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

and a hush falls over the crowd, as they await the reply from t1no...


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

don't forget the Jeopardy music....


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Ninja scratches his balls with anticipation.....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

note the sig...


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

2dumb loves to write in 1 size font....


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

why are we whispering?...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Cause I'm about to fart and I want everyone to hear it.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

xray said:


> why are we whispering?...


Because everyone is doing it and i dont want to be unpopular.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> I didn't know calling you out for what I percieve as infatuation with big names is particularly childish. Why would Reggie leave the booth and unretire just to give Jerry Stackhouse some extra rest? I'm sure there's a decent swingman on the market that makes more sense.
> 
> And I don't know why you think you have to parent me...but I haven't made a questionable post to you in a long while. I don't know where this is coming from :uhoh:


You could have said "i don't agree with you" and an explanation would have been great. "Just like Pau at Center would help, right?" is a little insulting and provoking, not saying that it was your intention but that is how i understood it. Also, incase your feelings are hurt, i called your post childish.. don't know you well enough to call you any names.

Jerry Stachouse? We only have two PGs now and i have a feeling that Barea and Ager will get some minutes now, not just extra rest for Jerry Stackhouse but also more for Terry and Josh Howard. If he can play some minutes at the SF spot, Devan will get more minutes at the PF spot and you get my point. :chill:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

quiet, I'm trying to putt...


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> And I don't know why you think you have to parent me...but I haven't made a questionable post to you in a long while. I don't know where this is coming from :uhoh:


Parent you? ouch... i just read my post and it wasn't that bad... once again, i thought it was a provoking post and maybe i took it wrong.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

*SHUT UP!*


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

You both raise some good points...

or some other democratic drivel...


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

....

edited for content


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

t1no said:


> You could have said "i don't agree with you" and an explanation would have been great. "Just like Pau at Center would help, right?" is a little insulting and provoking, not saying that it was your intention but that is how i understood it. Also, incase your feelings are hurt, i called your post childish.. don't know you well enough to call you any names.
> 
> Jerry Stachouse? We only have two PGs now and i have a feeling that Barea and Ager will get some minutes now, not just extra rest for Jerry Stackhouse but also more for Terry and Josh Howard. If he can play some minutes at the SF spot, Devan will get more minutes at the PF spot and you get my point. :chill:


Reggie Miller is not a 3 though. He's weak offensively and defensively, he'd get battered by most 3s in the league now who are really undersized 4s.

And a guy like Shandon Anderson or Lamond Murray is a more modest fit. With Miller coming here would be a bunch of unneeded hoopla from a guy who's ultimately just a body on the perimeter.

Bottomline, we're not the Yankees, we're not going to get Reggie Miller to come in and just give us some minutes. We're fine as is regardless.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> ....
> 
> *edited for content*


what?! There was content in there!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> what?! There was content in there!
> 
> Am I high on crack or something?!?!?!


Yeah... you are high on something!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> what?! There was content in there!


I know - I don't know why mine showed up white, but like a newly painted wall...eggshell, I think.

I never liked eggshell, I'm more of an alabaster person, myself. :angel:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Reggie Miller is not a 3 though. He's weak offensively and defensively, he'd get battered by most 3s in the league now who are really undersized 4s.
> 
> And a guy like Shandon Anderson or Lamond Murray is a more modest fit. With Miller coming here would be a bunch of unneeded hoopla from a guy who's ultimately just a body on the perimeter.
> 
> Bottomline, we're not the Yankees, we're not going to get Reggie Miller to come in and just give us some minutes. We're fine as is regardless.


He is weak defensively, but i think Miller coming off the bench to play against subs wouldn't be too bad.
:yay: i agree with your post though.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Yeah... you are high on something!


I fudging hate you.

No wait! Dont edit this!
Not again!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Do not post threats like that Ninja. 
I will ban you from this forum if you push my buttons again. - edwardcyh


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Geez, that was harsh Ed. 
Someone needs a hug.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

:uhoh:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

ROFL.. nice.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Screw you Ed.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Do not post threats like that Ninja.
> I will ban you from this forum if you push my buttons again. - edwardcyh


Hey wait! Ninja's post gets editted because he uses a threat, but my post gets editted for fun!? :curse:

DARN YOU!


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

You too xray.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Ninjatune said:


> Geez, that was harsh Ed.
> Someone needs a hug.


Don't be scared of Ed..he doesn't have those powers.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> No wait! Edit this!


I have to admit that I am very touched.... borderline violated in fact.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> I LOVE you, and I kiss the ground you walk on! If you give me a chance, I would kiss your rear end end and treat it with the utmost respect that it deserves.
> No wait! Edit this!


Doh! You editted it.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'll toss you in there too 2dumb.....


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I'm gonna burn this place down.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I'll go on record as saying that he would be a liability on defense, but would still garner attention as a perimeter threat...that being said, Avery looks at defensive ability when it comes to any signing.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Why am I under attack? Isn't this about _dre_ and t1no?

Let's shift the attention back to them please. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Now Ninja is just padding his post count....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Considering he hasn't posted much lately....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

So he's trying to catch up.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> I have to admit that I am very touched.... borderline violated in fact.


Too bad there is a computer screen between us....


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

How dare you accuse me of such things.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I would never do that.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Why am I under attack? Isn't this about _dre_ and t1no?
> 
> Let's shift the attention back to them please. :biggrin:


I feel used.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Reggie for THREE!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Screw you Ed.


You wanna hug?


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Suupppppper!!!!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> Too bad there is a computer screen between us....


Too graphic...

I might have to edit that later. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> I feel used.


:lol:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Talk about graphic... you see Livingston's leg give way.

Not gonna lie... made me a little nautious.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Too graphic...
> 
> I might have to edit that later. :biggrin:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

nice signature edward, do you remember his comment on the finals? I want to add that to my signature.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> Yes please. I look forward to all your edits.


Why are you so flattering lately?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Talk about graphic... you see Livingston's leg give way.
> 
> Not gonna lie... made me a little nautious.


Did you see Allan Ray's(am i right?) eye pop out?


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Talk about graphic... you see Livingston's leg give way.
> 
> Not gonna lie... made me a little nautious.


You Tube put up associated vids and I saw Napoleon McCallum, the kick boxer, Theisman, etc. this afternoon. :wahmbulance:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> nice signature edward, do you remember his comment on the finals? I want to add that to my signature.


LOL... yeah I do.

T-Mac quotes in all of mavs fans sigs!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Livingston is hurt?


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL... yeah I do.


What did he say? is there an article about that?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ray Allen's eyes popped out?


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Why are you so flattering lately?


Having a good day?

This can make it better....


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Ray Allen's eyes popped out?


Not Ray Allen. Allan Ray(Celtics rook).I cant remember if it was Allan Ray or some other player. I think it was in a college game last year.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> What did he say? is there an article about that?


http://www.basketballforum.com/showthread.php?t=292849


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Thank you.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

The archived radio was removed though....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> Not Ray Allen. Allan Ray(Celtics rook).I cant remember if it was Allan Ray or some other player. I think it was in a college game last year.


His eye actually popped out?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8IGqim04eFM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8IGqim04eFM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>

This one???


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> His eye actually popped out?


Again, not sure on the player, but he accidently got poked in the eye during a game, and it was just hanging there. He was immediately transported to the hospital where they put his eye back in the socket.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8IGqim04eFM"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8IGqim04eFM" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> 
> This one???


EWWWWWW!
But yeah. Thats it.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

OMG....

I just youtube'd Livingston's video....


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

"The game just seemed rigged" ~ Tracy
"You just got fined" ~ Announcer
"I dont care.." ~ Tracy
"You just got fined" ~ Announcer
"So what?" ~ Tracy


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> OMG....
> 
> I just youtube'd Livingston's video....


I'd still say that the eye popping out incident is more gross.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

nasty..


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

That looked like it HURTS!

Hope that's not a career ending injury.....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

t1no said:


> "The game just seemed rigged" ~ Tracy
> "You just got fined" ~ Announcer
> "I dont care.." ~ Tracy
> "You just got fined" ~ Announcer
> "So what?" ~ Tracy


:lol:

That's RIGHT! Ahhh... brought back memories.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

On a OT note:
WTF! My brother SHALL NOT change this account's name1


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

It is the second serious injury that has occurred to the 21-year old Livingston in his brief career. He suffered a dislocated right kneecap as a rookie.



> That injury occurred during a post-practice, three-on- three half court scrimmage at Spectrum South Bay. He missed 39 games. Shimoyama said Monday's injury significantly is more serious.
> 
> This is but the latest malady that has interrupted Livingston's career. In the eighth game back from his knee injury as a rookie, Livingston suffered torn cartilage in his right shoulder in a game against New Orleans. He missed only 12 games because of that injury but required extensive offseason rehabilitation.


http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/sports/16791665.htm


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

That article continued:


> In one of the most ironic instances of Monday's misfortune concerning Livingston was that former Clipper Bobby Simmons was at Staples Center. Twenty-seven months ago, Simmons was talking with a reporter after practice, less than 5 feet away from the court, when Livingston landed on the floor, screaming in pain.
> 
> Monday, as Livingston was being wheeled through the tunnel on a stretcher, he passed by Simmons, now with the Milwaukee Bucks, who is out for the season, after undergoing ankle and heel surgery.
> 
> Simmons, who has been in Los Angeles since late January undergoing rehabilitation, was at the game as a spectator.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Now that's freaky....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> On a OT note:
> WTF! My brother SHALL NOT change this account's name1


LOL...

He's YOUR brother. We can't really do anything about it. :biggrin:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> LOL...
> 
> He's YOUR brother. We can't really do anything about it. :biggrin:


So you edit my posts but not his!?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> So you edit my posts but not his!?


That's because.... you are like a family to us.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> That's because.... you are like a family to us.


We the Adams Family?


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> We the Adams Family?


lol... no.

.... but we could be the Addams family. :biggrin:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> lol... no.
> 
> .... but we could be the Addams family. :biggrin:


Rather be the real deal!:cheers:


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Lol @ "training" in LA....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> Rather be the real deal!:cheers:


:ghug:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> :ghug:



Free post.

Hey wasnt this thread about Reggie Miller?:biggrin: 
BTW: One of the best threads ever on the Mavs forum. Doesnt beat the OT thread though!


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

_Dre_ said:


> Lol @ "training" in LA....


So much talent and athleticism........ and so little to show for it.

After this type of injury, he'll never be the same. Man.... dislocating his knee.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

2dumb2live said:


> Free post.
> 
> Hey wasnt this thread about Reggie Miller?:biggrin:
> BTW: One of the best threads ever on the Mavs forum. Doesnt beat the OT thread though!


Reggie Miller -> _Dre_ & t1no -> Me imitating Petey -> injuries -> grossed out -> happy family....

See the nice progression? :biggrin:


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> Reggie Miller -> _Dre_ & t1no -> Me imitating Petey -> injuries -> grossed out -> happy family....
> 
> See the nice progression? :biggrin:


We forgot the random youytube vid! @[email protected]
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Og1seOUBb-k"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Og1seOUBb-k" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
Go ninja go!


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

morphumax...
<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/jz9yHqSp2pE"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/jz9yHqSp2pE" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/xVchNFaUiVc"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/xVchNFaUiVc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Omg........


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

woo i want to try that.


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

t1no said:


> woo i want to try that.


You want to dislocate your kneecap?!


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I saw all those and more yesterday - I don't know why I was on such a fetish...:biggrin:


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

My brother heard on the radio that Reggie Miller will sign with the Mavericks tomorrow.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Heard something along those lines via ESPN Radio.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

so it's not a rumor anymore eh?


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

Are ya'll for real?


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

We don't need him.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

We don't need him but Cubes wants him.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

It's true, we don't need him but why not right?


----------



## shoop da whoop (Jul 6, 2006)

Heard on ESPN that Reggie will NOT join this team or any team.


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Well, I have heard through ESPN and The Ticket that Reggie will and will not join the Mavs, so both are out the window for reliable sources.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

ummmh weird.


----------



## Saint Baller (May 3, 2006)

This is stressing me out!


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

ESPN knows we don't need him now.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

huh


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Okkk Nelson said it's not going to happen.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Nelson knows we don't need him now.


----------



## t1no (Jul 10, 2005)

Nelson wanted him but Miller said no.


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Cause he knew he didn't need to be here


----------

